# [driver webcam?]détection image OU son

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

J'ai un souci avec ma webcam (logitech quickcam E2500). Quand je l'utilise en temps que caméra, son micro n'est plus reconnu (l'entrée correspondante n'apparait même plus sous skype, par exemple), et quand je n'utilise que le micro, la vidéo n'est plus reconnue (pas moyen d'utiliser la vidéo de la webcam avec vlc, ni avec aMSN , ni avec skype). Je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème. J'ai bien activé le support de V4L dans le noyau et j'ai aussi compilé xf86-video-v4l mais je n'arrive pas à faire marcher mieux. Auriez-vous une idée?

lsusb :

```
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E2500 series
```

S'il vous faut d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas à demander. Je ne vois aucun message d'erreur expliquant que ça ne marche pas.

Merci beaucoup d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

As-tu activé les drivers noyau UVC et GSCA (de mémoire) ?

Pour mon hercules dualpix j'avais du compiler les drivers uvc (avant leur intégration dans le noyau) sous ma ubuntu (avant mon passage à gentoo).

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai bien activé :

```
<*>   USB Video Class (UVC)

[*]     UVC input events device support

<*>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

             <*>   ZC3XX USB Camera Driver
```

Peut-être en faut-il d'autres?

----------

## xaviermiller

Et en modules ?

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, j'ai essayé de compiler GSPCA en module mais ça n'a rien changé. Pour UVC, je ne l'ai pas fait parce que je n'ai pas trouvé le nom du module à charger ensuite...

----------

## jcTux

As-tu compilé le driver du micro (USB je suppose) ?

```
Device Drivers  --->  

  <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

     --- USB sound devices

      <M>   USB Audio/MIDI driver
```

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, il était compilé en dur donc j'ai essayé de le mettre en module tout comme gspca. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou si j'ai fait quelque chose de travers, mais je n'ai pas eu besoin de démarrer les modules à la main. Quoi qu'il en soit, ça n'a rien changé au problème : quand la vidéo est en route, le micro disparaît, et vice-versa.

----------

